
Ask HN: Submit Please limit text to 2000 characters - andrewfromx
I counted every character and it&#x27;s 1986. Why does hn keep telling me to limit the text to a number that&#x27;s higher? Should I make it exactly 2000 characters?
======
0942v8653
Maybe it gets converted to HTML first. Each line would become a <p>...</p>,
and italics are go from asterisks to <i>...</i>.

------
gus_massa
I didn't test this but ... , are you counting newlines?

~~~
andrewfromx
wc hn.txt 26 371 1986 hn.txt

are newlines special? There are only like 10 \n in whole file.

~~~
throweway
\r too ?

~~~
andrewfromx
\r too. I just don't get it. I think the error message is telling me the limit
is 2000 but really the limit is like 1500 or something much lower.

------
vmorgulis
.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........X.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........a.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........0.........2

~~~
vmorgulis
The upper message is 2000 char width.

